# About ZAPI pc console software



## sly (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi to all

I only want to know if somebody can help me with this.
I built a Zapi module that flawlessly log into any serial Zapi controller.
But the Zapi software I use is version 1.18 and the problem is the following,
I don't think the version is the problem, in some Zapi documents I saw that the controllers have a password to enter in ''Special Adjust'' and ''Hardware Settings'' that are easily available with the handheld. (with some special pressed buttons when log into)
Is there somebody who have discover this or those passwords?
Is there somebody who know what I'm talking about?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi,

Love to know how you connected the software to the controller.

Did you ever find out how to get into the special adjust menu ?

Regards,

Jonathan


----------

